# LEE Filters Introduces Very Hard and Medium Neutral-Density Graduated Flters to its Systems



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 8, 2016)

```
<strong>Press release:

</strong>Traditionally, neutral-density graduated filters have been available exclusively in hard and soft versions. However, because all neutral-density grads in the LEE Filters range are made by hand, it is possible to be extremely precise with the depth of the transition between the coated and clear sections of the filter. As a result, LEE Filters has the capabilities to manufacture ND grads in medium and very hard versions. In the past, these were available exclusively as custom-made filters for professional photographers. Now, however, they have been made available to all those who use the Seven5, 100mm and SW150 systems.</p>
<p>The medium and very hard grads not only expand a photographer’s creative options, they also allow for even more exact control when balancing lighter and darker areas of the frame. The very hard grad (available for the 100mm & SW150 systems) is perfect for seascapes that feature a completely flat horizon line, while the medium grad (available for the Seven5, 100mm and SW150 systems) is that perfect ‘in-between’ strength that is ideal for any scene in which an element of the composition – a mountain or a building, for example – protrudes into the sky.</p>
<p>Both ND grads are available in 0.3ND (1 stop), 0.45ND (1½ stops), 0.6ND (2 stops), 0.75ND (2½ stops), 0.9ND (3 stops) and 1.2ND (4 stops) strengths.</p>
<p>For further information, contact LEE Filters on 01264 366245; <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank">[email protected]</a>; <a href="http://www.leefilters.com" target="_blank">www.leefilters.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 8, 2016)

*New ND grads: for when hard is *not hard enough**

I was a little surprised to see this new offering from Lee:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2954541675/new-very-hard-neutral-density-grads-for-seascapes-announced-by-lee

I've shot a few seascapes with their bread-and-butter 0.6 and 0.9 hard ND grads and I didn't really see a need to change it. Why even offer this? Is this some casualty of people shooting with 50 MP+ rigs? Are pixel-peepers shaking their fists at ever-so-slightly shaded tops of waves?

- A


----------



## PhotographyFirst (May 9, 2016)

Lee must be selling ND grads pretty well outside the USA/North America. I think people shooting in the UK are still the bigger ND grad users in the landscape world. Here in the USA, most of the trend has been to go away from ND grads 100%. Grads are fun to play with, but are no longer necessary like they were just a few years ago. Nice to see the filter lovers have some new ways to fiddle and play with their setups. It's always annoying when your soft and hard grads are too much o too little for use in some scenes.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 9, 2016)

> I've shot a few seascapes with their bread-and-butter 0.6 and 0.9 hard ND grads and I didn't really see a need to change it. Why even offer this? Is this some casualty of people shooting with 50 MP+ rigs? Are pixel-peepers shaking their fists at ever-so-slightly shaded tops of waves?



The original Hard and Soft ND grad sets are more than enough for my pro seascape/landscape needs. Resin's filters are difficult to keep scratch free however (i'm on my 4th set of Hard NG grads in 11 years), so would prefer glass version of these filters to more transition variations.


----------

